# Problems fetching certain ports/packages



## Windmill (May 15, 2014)

Since yesterday I have problems fetching certain ports or packages. Now it doesn't fetch gettext, but from my smartphone I can reach the download site without problems. I don't have any connection problems. So what's happening?


----------



## Windmill (May 15, 2014)

Oh, now it fetched the package. That's strange


----------

